# Hello... Again



## dubljay (Dec 30, 2011)

Just thought I would say hello to everyone. After an extended hiatus of roughly 5-6 years I thought I would return and see whats new.


-Josh


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 30, 2011)

Welcome back.   New...new....umm....we restocked the peanuts in the bar.


----------



## dubljay (Dec 30, 2011)

Thanks Bob. 

It's good to see how much it's grown in the time I've been gone. Certainly looks new and shiny. I'll have to mosey on into the bar and buy a round for those there.


----------



## terry_gardener (Dec 31, 2011)

i have also returned after many years away.

welcome to martial talk.


----------



## MJS (Dec 31, 2011)

Welcome back!


----------



## seasoned (Dec 31, 2011)

Welcome back. With a 2004 join date it makes me look like a kid.  Anyway we are glad you checked in and hope you stay around for awhile.


----------



## seasoned (Dec 31, 2011)

terry_gardener said:


> i have also returned after many years away.
> 
> welcome to martial talk.


Also good to see you back terry.


----------



## Steve (Dec 31, 2011)

Welcome back!  Are you guys still training?


----------



## dubljay (Dec 31, 2011)

Steve said:


> Welcome back!  Are you guys still training?




Thank you, and everyone for the warm welcome. Sadly I'm not training. Which is a large part why I have returned. I'm hoping that being hear and reading/posting about the arts will encourage me to get off my expanding backside and get back in the game.


----------



## Smoke (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm coming back as well. I didn't have a great many posts but I've decided to give things another go.


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 2, 2012)

Welcome back, y'all!


----------



## Yondanchris (Jan 3, 2012)

Welcome back to the new and hopefully improved MT!


----------



## OKenpo942 (Jan 8, 2012)

Welcome back to MT.


----------

